# [SOLVED] atx 12 volt connector



## Tom_W (Apr 18, 2009)

i connected the 24 pin connector to the motherboard but there
is another 12 volt atx connector for the cpu. my power supply don't
have a connector to fit. do i need an adaptor?


tom


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: atx 12 volt connector*

What power supply do you have? Often the cpu power will be in a 4+4 configuration, separate that for the 4 pin ATX12v. and leave them together for the 8 pin EPS12v.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: atx 12 volt connector*

ok, you have a 4+4 cpu power connector, all of it for 8 pins and half of it for 4.
It'll have 2 yellows and 2 blacks on each 4 pin, can't miss it.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: atx 12 volt connector*

it's a corsair tx 650 w

tom


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: atx 12 volt connector*

Ok!!!! I found that connector. I guess I'm just tired. I have been putting two of them
together at the same time. They are the 800 dollar systems from this site. I hooked
up my mouse keyboard and monitor and everything is working! It booted to its dfault screen ten something else and wanted a bootable system disk. The only probles I had
was first not knowing the motherboad retention orientation. I got help with that here.
The zallman 9700 drew a little blood but is puring along. I had to take off that plastic 
cpu vent on the case and I had to take out the screws on the power supply and move it forward to get a motherboard screw into the stand off and get the atx 12 volt connector
hooked up. Thanks for the help and to the person who posted the parts list.

Tom


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: atx 12 volt connector*

Good to hear you have a working system


----------

